# Deer Spotting Spotlight



## Jasper63 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am looking for a spotlight that I can use to spot deer and other animals. I am trying to find a good light that has a really good focus for about $100 dollars or less. I have tried a HID light but that color of light makes it hard to see the deer. It would be great to find an awesome spottin light!!


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 11, 2009)

How far away are the deer usually?

Maybe a Maglite aspherical mod with a neutral white LED could work for you?


----------



## savumaki (Nov 11, 2009)

Where I live that is called 'jack lighting' and you stand to lose your firearm, vehicle, hunting privileges, and a substantial amount of cash; even if you're not hunting it is illegal to harass wildlife at night with a spot light.

Welcome to CPF and I hope you grow to find it is a good source of information for other pursuits requiring flashlights.


----------



## Billy Ram (Nov 11, 2009)

If you don't mind the bulk one of the 15,000,000 candle power search lights from one of the outdoor online venders will work. If you want something smaller that can be used other than a truck light you'll have to spend more money. 
Billy


----------



## Burntrubber87 (Nov 12, 2009)

savumaki said:


> Where I live that is called 'jack lighting' and you stand to lose your firearm, vehicle, hunting privileges, and a substantial amount of cash; even if you're not hunting it is illegal to harass wildlife at night with a spot light.
> 
> Welcome to CPF and I hope you grow to find it is a good source of information for other pursuits requiring flashlights.


Its legal in some states.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2009)

savumaki, the OP never once mentioned firearms or even hunting. I don't know of a single state where simply locating deer at night with a spotlight is illegal. Even during hunting season it's not illegal unless you have a weapon in the vehicle with you. Also, there are some places where it's not illegal to hunt deer with a spotlight and varmint hunting by spotlight is very popular in many places, though I concede the OP wasn't talking about varmints. 

Jasper, my recommendation is to go back to your HID and upgrade your bulb to a 4200K color temperature. Most stock Asian spotlight bulbs are 6000-6500K which causes the blueish color that you object to. I don't blame you, since I don't like high color temperatures either. Nothing is better at spotlighting animals than HID. The overall lumen output and throw just can't be beat. I gave up on my Halogen hunting spots about 3-4 years ago and I'll never go back.


----------



## savumaki (Nov 12, 2009)

Whoa guys----no offense was intended although my reply seems to imply that hunting was the goal so lets clear the air;
WERE it hunting, it is illegal here. It is also illegal to harass game (with a light),here. --- Here BTW is in ON, I can't speak for other provinces. 

I recognize that there are jurisdictions where night hunting is quite legal but alas we are not allowed that privilege.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2009)

savumaki said:


> Whoa guys----no offense was intended although my reply seems to imply that hunting was the goal




Not the slightest bit taken.  I was simply communicating my thoughts that you may have been reading into things a little bit. Since your response only included your testimony and not a suggestion I took it to mean that you were indicating that he shouldn't proceed with the idea. Sorry if I misunderstood the intentions of your post. 



> *Jasper63*
> I am looking for a spotlight that I can use to spot deer and other animals.


----------



## oronocova (Nov 12, 2009)

I just use a Brinkman 500k CP it also has a LED which is handy for navigating around. They have a new one out that is 2M CP I believe. The runtime isn't the greatest though but it's a very handy size. Wal-mart sells them for 20 or 30 bucks.
I use it on my own property which is not illegal but in VA it is illegal to _"Cast a light attached to a vehicle or from a vehicle beyond a roadway upon places used by deer without written permission of the landowner or at anytime while in the possession of a rifle, shotgun, pistol, archery tackle, or speargun."_ You can probably check your state's dept of game and inland fisheries (or whatever it is named where you live) to make sure you are within the law.


----------



## DoctaDink (Nov 12, 2009)

I am not an expert on spotlighting deer, but I have found that sometimes when varmint hunting, less is more....so to speak. A faint floody light will sometimes allow you to pick up faint reflections from eyes better than a bright spot that tends to wash out everything, and adversely affect your night vision. Perhaps you could try locating the deer with a low intensity light, then use a brighter spot for actual viewing if you wish.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 13, 2009)

i always spot LOTS of deer (eye reflections),
during my nightly walks in the woods.


While almost *any* flashlight will work,
the *best* results (for me, anyway), are with my Olight M20 Warrior R2.


That's my best " throwing " flashlight.


----------



## lrp (Nov 14, 2009)

It's illegal in KY!


----------



## Trucker_Mike (Oct 2, 2015)

Jasper63 said:


> I am looking for a spotlight that I can use to spot deer and other animals. I am trying to find a good light that has a really good focus for about $100 dollars or less. I have tried a HID light but that color of light makes it hard to see the deer. It would be great to find an awesome spottin light!!




I don't see anywhere in the original question any mention of hunting. 

I am looking to rig up ditch lights on my truck to spot deer and other larger animals for collision avoidance reasons. A deer can stop or otherwise mangle a truck pretty quick. Not sure about laws, but don't see any harm if I'm running an empty highway in Northern Michigan or Northern Ontario. Lots of roadkill in the spring and fall, and I have dodged at least a dozen since last March. Lucky dodges, their timing was okay, but I had no forwarnng in the dark....poof, there it is...you hit or miss.

Anyway, I just bought a couple of Lucidity 1000 lumen LED floods with a 40 meter range - just one lights up my back yard like daylight. Now to figure the best place and method to mount them...


----------



## reppans (Oct 3, 2015)

Burgess said:


> i always spot LOTS of deer (eye reflections),
> during my nightly walks in the woods.
> 
> 
> While almost *any* flashlight will work,



This ^^

Tons of deer where I live - infestation actually. I walk my dog every night off leash and need to spot the deer before he does or he'll go tearing after them through the woods (and only be successful picking up their Lyme ticks ). I just scan the perimeter with a floody 3 lms, or 30 lms in the more open areas, flashlight held near my eyes, and their eyes light up like Christmas lights - they always know you're there and will be looking directly at you. 

I personally find higher power modes, and high lux throwers, to be more detrimental in my densely wooded area. Bright light starts illuminating too much foreground, trees, and foliage negatively impacting my own night vision, but if you're in more open country, that's another matter.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 3, 2015)

In my state hunting racoons with dogs is the only legal method of spotlighting.

Any time somebody spotlights from a truck or tree stand is not illegal per sae, but a good way to get harrassed by the poh-lease. 

You might consider checking into coal miner gear. Like others said too much brightness in dense woods results in self blinding. But a nice, bright diffused light would likely work well.

Also consider the warm glow of an incandecent. Way, way less 'flash back' issue. An old style incan Mag D size...still readily available for like $20+ batteries.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 6, 2015)

AFAIK, lighting up wildlife is not illegal if you don't have a gun.

BTW, my GF is in ICU. She swerved to avoid hitting a deer yesterday afternoon. Medically induced coma. Car's totaled.

If things go badly, I might not have a GF anymore.

A few months ago, a friend of mine hit a deer with a motorcycle. It rashed him up, totaled the bike, but he pulled through fine.

In a state where deer outnumber people, this sort of thing is going to happen. Rural states need relaxed regulations permitting the culling of road hazards. I can see why congested mostly urban states are scared.

Also, my rifle light is an Armytek Predator Green. Night hunting is legal in my state, but not for deer. We can do pest control 24/7/365.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd go for a few of these, especially if you got friends, cheap, rugged, throw:


http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=180


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 6, 2015)

My wife crashed a few years ago avoiding a deer.
Scary stuff. 

Best regards mr more. Hope all ends up ok.

My rule of thumb is try to stop in time, but if it's obvious the deer isn't going to move..well bambi, you gonna die....
and mash the accelerator hoping to deflect it over the car. So far I've been lucky and saw them in time or they moved. 

Now I've had those whistlers on my truck for years.
People ask if they work. I tell 'em aint seen a deer since using them....then again I didn't see many before...so I dunno.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 6, 2015)

I lived in a place where this was a monthly thing, you or your family hit one. Total overpopulation.

Contrary to popular belief, it's best to slow down and hit the deer then speed up.

Unless your LEO.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 6, 2015)

Virginia is another state where there are more deer than people. I live in a pretty urban area of Va and they are still everywhere. My furthest throwing light is a cheap $45 HID Ryobi spotlight I got from HD. The battery is extra. It is 2800 lumens and must throw a mile. Down side that makes it useless is that the beam profile projected is the arcane shape of the filament in the bulb its pretty nasty looks like a giant keyhole. Idk if its like that with most HID's or what but I will say damn does my Javelot light up everything as far as my eye can see or what? I also have the ET MX25L2 Turbo Head it throws the biggest beam I have ever seen out of anything. Beam profile out of the big Javelot is outstanding so is the beam out the ET. If you are gonna go HID go Polarion those are the only really good HID's I am familiar with but boy are they expensive! Good luck and keep us posted..


----------



## FRITZHID (Oct 7, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Virginia is another state where there are more deer than people. I live in a pretty urban area of Va and they are still everywhere. My furthest throwing light is a cheap $45 HID Ryobi spotlight I got from HD. The battery is extra. It is 2800 lumens and must throw a mile. Down side that makes it useless is that the beam profile projected is the arcane shape of the filament in the bulb its pretty nasty looks like a giant keyhole. Idk if its like that with most HID's or what but I will say damn does my Javelot light up everything as far as my eye can see or what? I also have the ET MX25L2 Turbo Head it throws the biggest beam I have ever seen out of anything. Beam profile out of the big Javelot is outstanding so is the beam out the ET. If you are gonna go HID go Polarion those are the only really good HID's I am familiar with but boy are they expensive! Good luck and keep us posted..



You're referring to the return wire shadow. There is a ceramic tube that surrounds it, many of us carefully use pliers to break that off in effort to reduce that shadow. Your bulb my need some slight focus adjustment as well.


----------



## teacher (Oct 7, 2015)

Patriot said:


> .... the OP never once mentioned firearms or even hunting.


True enough, he did not.



Patriot said:


> I don't know of a single state where simply locating deer at night with a spotlight is illegal. Even during hunting season it's not illegal unless you have a weapon in the vehicle with you. Also, there are some places where it's not illegal to hunt deer with a spotlight and varmint hunting by spotlight is very popular in many places, though I concede the OP wasn't talking about varmints.


Alabama is one. It is called 'harassment of wildlife' and it is a costly fine. It makes no difference whether you have a firearm in the vehicle or not.... in fact it makes no difference whether you have a vehicle or not. 

If you scan a field or woodlot with a spotlight or turn your vehicle headlights so as to scan a field or woodlot and you are observed by a game official... you can and most likely will be ticketed in most instances.

Now, varmint hunting is a whole different ball game.

And also for the record... IMO, anyone who ""hunts"" deer for "sport" by 'Illegally Spotlighting' is nothing less than a common criminal and deserves whatever punishment is dealt them.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 7, 2015)

In suburban MA where I live we often see deer wandering around in the strangest places. I have woods on 3 sides so I see them all the time. 

I am more annoyed by the "suicide" chipmunks. Just about every time I drive down the street one or two of them bomb out of the woods, tails straight up in the air, and run right in front of the car. I instinctively veer or slam on the brakes. One of these days a car behind me will slam right into me. I try to program myself to just keep going but I have no time to think so I just react. 

The deer just mosey across my street so no problem stopping. The geese also take their time. Strangely, on the highway, the deer spring right in front of cars and get hit.


----------



## Bigwilly (Oct 7, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> AFAIK, lighting up wildlife is not illegal if you don't have a gun.
> 
> BTW, my GF is in ICU. She swerved to avoid hitting a deer yesterday afternoon. Medically induced coma. Car's totaled.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear about your girlfriend. She and you are in my prayers. I hope for the best possible outcome.


----------



## reppans (Oct 7, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> BTW, my GF is in ICU. She swerved to avoid hitting a deer yesterday afternoon. Medically induced coma. Car's totaled.
> 
> If things go badly, I might not have a GF anymore.
> 
> A few months ago, a friend of mine hit a deer with a motorcycle. It rashed him up, totaled the bike, but he pulled through fine.



Just saw this.. I'm also very sorry to hear this M_V, my prayers to you and GF. The deer infestation is totally out of control, and this is prime season right now (rut season). I've had 7 deer run into me over my lifetime, three while I was riding motorcycles (went down on one), four while driving cars - the forest kamikazes scare more than anything in the world. 

Hope your GF recovers well.


----------



## greenlight (Oct 8, 2015)

How bright does your light have to be to get a citation for disturbing wildlife?


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 8, 2015)

I appreciate the well wishes for my GF and the deer wreck. She's out of the hospital with some bruising. The worst one is on her right temple, that's what worried the medical people. She's battered and sore, but she's ok. She's been scanned, observed, etc. Worst is over, worst was not knowing. I don't even know exactly what all they did.

I've been lucky for my area, only involved with maybe 3 or 4 deer collisions in my entire life. It seems that veering to avoid them causes wrecks. One time I veered, and the deer veered INTO my course change like a heat seeking missile. Apparently he decided he could take a minivan doing 50mph.

Deer are erratic and become aggressive during rutting season. One tried to take on a minivan during that time.

This was in a national park area where guns and hunting weren't allowed and herds of 20+ deer weren't unheard of.


----------



## reppans (Oct 8, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> I've been lucky for my area, only involved with maybe 3 or 4 deer collisions in my entire life. It seems that veering to avoid them causes wrecks. One time I veered, and the deer veered INTO my course change like a heat seeking missile..



Yes, trying to avoid them by swerving is an instinctive reflex, but a bad one. First, that'll put you off the road, and second, without actual evidence of an impact (deer body, blood, guts, fur), insurance companies will deem an accident the fault of the driver, increasing premiums. Impact evidence will deem a deer strike as act-of-God/no-fault/comprehensive and should not change premiums. I've read a few accounts of motorcyclists actually splitting a deer in half at the waist and without going down.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 8, 2015)

> I've read a few accounts of motorcyclists actually splitting a deer in half at the waist and without going down.


My friend who had a deer strike on a motorcycle a couple months ago did exactly this, except he went down and then the worst part happened. He was banged up and rashed up lying on the road, then an inattentive driver actually ran over him. She fled the scene and apparently got away with it. Horrible. His worst injury was to his hip as he was a speed bump.

Anyway, I like deer meat. My state law says dawn to dusk, no night in my state. Since the deer have been depriving my friends of vehicles more than usual this summer I think it's time for a few winter steaks.  A friend of mine said yesterday (talking about my GF) that if he ever gets in a deer wreck, that's the year he will start hunting. It's going to take quite a few steaks to replace a vehicle. Heh. I understand the sentiment.

Armytek Predator Green. Tight throwing, 3 mode. Good rifle light, throw is a bit too tight for a crossbow light. This can actually be useful in very heavily shaded areas. Good for big timber with a heavy canopy.

In my state to deer hunt at night, you must follow the pest/nuisance laws and destructive hunting laws; you cannot use the animal in any way or eat the meat legally due to the reasons for hunting seasons to start with. It has to do with summer disease of game animals.

I'm now not talking about "hunting season" hunting, but my state laws on pest/nuisance control. It's actually legal, but with limits.


----------



## reppans (Oct 8, 2015)

Not a hunter myself, but I've given permission to several bow hunters for my property, and my neighbor too. Tree stands are up, and they've taken ~5/yr for the last 3 yrs.... still doesn't seem like they've made a dent based on glowing eyeballs my flashlight picks up every night walking the dog .


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 9, 2015)

is that it? The lens and bulb need adjustment? I do not know where to begin in adjusting either I do not know enough about HID I just assumed that is just the way the ultra cheap Ryobi was. It would be really nice to get a usable beam profile out of it plus the larger size 18v lithium battery pack it was all just above $100. I know not to touch the bulb with bare skin. How would I go about tuning this huge cheap Ryobi?


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 9, 2015)

Fritz did my HID, the beam is about as flawless as it gets for HID, AFAIK. Seen much much worse. Throw on tight mode is great.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 9, 2015)

Everybody wants the big buck on their wall.

It's the stud buck that makes a sterdy herd. The whimpy buck makes for whimpy kids. So shoot the bullwinkle with a paint ball. You know and he knows you shot him. Like catch & release.

Killing doe is what thins the herd. And they taste more yummy.
They make all the babies, and when the monster buck is gone, all those whimpy youngans makes for crazy deer herds. Did I mention they taste better?

BTT

It seems like some deer are like a moth to a light. They crave the self destruction...so give 'em what they want. Don't mow down an innocent mailbox...
Mow down the deer instead.


No wait...what was the topic again?


----------

